# Pistol Stabilizing Braces



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> I wonder if anyone told old Sleepy Joe that the only difference between an AR15 and a M16 is a sear pin and a selector switch?


And hammer, trigger, auto sear, bolt carrier, auto sear hole in receiver.

Edit: forgot to add the disconnector as part of the trigger group


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheaper and easier to just buy a binary trigger group. Saves on ammo consumption and fun. $4-500 for a good trigger group.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

When you buy a full auto trigger group, it comes with everything. BCG doesn't need to be changed out. It's all in the trigger.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Joel/AK said:


> When you buy a full auto trigger group, it comes with everything. BCG doesn't need to be changed out. It's all in the trigger.


The original AR-15 bolt carrier is different than the M-16 bolt carrier. It has more material removed that the M16 bolt carrier. Most probably use the M16 bolt carrier now since it was not illegal or considered a full auto part.
The AR-15 bolt carrier is milled out more on the bottom so it is not able to trip the auto sear. The M16 bolt carrier is not milled out as much so it is able to trip the auto sear.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Like this. All my bcg's are cut the same. It's almost like within the last 15 years or so it cheaper for companies to by milsurp parts and make the trigger group is semi.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Another one of my builds. It wasn't my intent for m16 bcg it's what everyone is selling


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

A lot guys prefer the “full auto” BCG over the semi because they are heavier and function better. I think most people just go with the full weight bcg because it might perform better and are more popular now. Demand and supply...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

This dude knows what a pistol brace is for.


----------

